# best solenoid valve options?



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm in the market to purchase a solenoid valve for my co2 system. Which valves do you like to use and aren't too expensive that you would recommend. Is it better to have a solenoid that fits directly into the regulator, or one that connects to the tubing? 

<click on the images for direct links to the websites.>

there's this one:



this one:




this one:


or

this one from fin depot:



my question about the last one pictured, does this valve's input fit directly onto your regulator and then you screw in the needle valve to it for the output (as opposed to the above ones that hook directly into the tubing for input/output).

Thanks in advance for the help.

Best,

el g


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Burkert 6011 at aquariumplants $48.99


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

+ 1 on the Burkert. The other ones cost close to the same and definitely won't give you better performance.


----------



## majstor76 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fat Guy said:


> my question about the last one pictured, does this valve's input fit directly onto your regulator and then you screw in the needle valve to it for the output (as opposed to the above ones that hook directly into the tubing for input/output).


Last one connects direct to needle valve/regulator, those before can connect both: to regulator/valve and in line. On first three you just unscrew connector and you get the same as in number 4. I have bought some german solenoid from Bay for 30$, works nice, 2W power consuption, slightly warm when working.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Burkert all the way. I've used several models now and it's by far the best.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

burkert or bust. Most of the options you listed are far overpriced for some rebranded nonsense.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

thanks everyone. your input has helped a bunch. best, el g


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

quick question on the Burkert. Do these solenoids come with an installed power cord, or do I need install my own? Best, el g


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

just got an email from aquariumplants.com. the burkert comes with a 6' power cord. just ordered one. 

best, el g


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Even if it didn't, putting the cord in is a SNAP. YOu just grab an old desktop computer power cord... cut off the computer end of it... and wire it into the screws. SUper simple. But sounds like you're good to go.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks again for the help choosing the correct solenoid. The Burkert valve came yesterday. Had to run to home depot for some brass fittings to connect it to my regulator and check valve, but it works like a dream. And is very well made. best, el g


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Go for Burkert! The best Ive used so far.:hihi:


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Fat Guy said:


> Thanks again for the help choosing the correct solenoid. The Burkert valve came yesterday. Had to run to home depot for some brass fittings to connect it to my regulator and check valve, but it works like a dream. And is very well made. best, el g


Hi,

Burkert Solenoids: gas flow direction is important in preventing leaks.
http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...ow-direction-is-important-in-preventing-leaks

Make sure you install it the right way


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I hope I've got it connected correctly. I have the gas flowing out of the cylinder at "P" and the side with "A" is connected to the check valve. Do I need to unscrew the bolt and flip it around like he did if the gas is already flowing from "P" to "A"? I haven't had any leaks or release of co2 into the tank after it is shut off. seems to be working correctly.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

It has to flow in the direction as it shows in the link barbarossa posted. Its not an issue with leaking its that it will not close if installed incorrectly.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

"P" closer to the regulator and "A" closer to the needle valve.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Fat Guy said:


> I hope I've got it connected correctly. I have the gas flowing out of the cylinder at "P" and the side with "A" is connected to the check valve. Do I need to unscrew the bolt and flip it around like he did if the gas is already flowing from "P" to "A"? I haven't had any leaks or release of co2 into the tank after it is shut off. seems to be working correctly.


Can you post a pic ? The white sticker with Burkert name on it should be on the "NPT" side not the "P-A" side. If not, unscrew the bolt and flip it around.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I'll try to take a snap shot tomorrow. I do have "p" connected to the co2 regulator and "A" connected to the check valve. However, I did not unscrew the bolt and turn it around. Is that always necessary? Since I've hooked it up, it is working perfectly. Should I unscrew the bolt and spin it around even though "p" is connected to the regulator? best, el g


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Here's the photo of my solenoid out of the box. 

-I have "P" connected directly to the regulator.
- "A" is connected to the check valve. 
- However the sticker is visible. 

I'm not sure why the sticker means it's backwards. If "A" was connected to the regulator and "P" to the check valve, then it would seem definitely backwards to me. But then again, I definitely am no expert in CO2 equipment. 

Thanks again for the help. I want to make sure I've got it hooked up right (which I think I do). And I'm confused why Burkert would be sending valves that are setup wrong straight out of the box. best, el g


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

It's very easy to flip it around. I did b/c Matt from the Barr Reprt said to do it. Matt is the member who wrote the "Burkert Solenoids: gas flow direction is important in preventing leaks" thread. If it works then I suppose you can leave it like that.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Glad I got an Aquamedic brand solenoid...the arrow for direction of flow is engraved on the unit.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

barbarossa4122 said:


> It's very easy to flip it around. I did b/c Matt from the Barr Reprt said to do it. Matt is the member who wrote the "Burkert Solenoids: gas flow direction is important in preventing leaks" thread. If it works then I suppose you can leave it like that.


Thanks for looking out. I read that article and was a little confused when he unscrewed it and flipped it around. I appreciate the advice and help. If I get a chance I think I'll send an email to a rep for the product and get their feedback. I would hate to see it break the way I have It setup and would hate to see it break if I were to flip it around. I imagine I'd I flipped it it would just reposition the power cord. But I'm probably wrong. The most important thing I would imagine is to have the P side connected to the regulator. Thanks again. Best el g


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

jrman83 said:


> Glad I got an Aquamedic brand solenoid...the arrow for direction of flow is engraved on the unit.


I'd rather have the quality of the burkert...


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi FatGuy,

I was confused also when I look at the pics. I think Matt called Burkert before he wrote the thread. They told him what to do.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is a thread I started that has a lot of good info pertaining to burkerts. I started the thread in hopes of fixing my Clippard but after two crapping out in six months and researching butkerts I decided to spend the extra on a burkert. Very glad I did. A much better piece of equipment than any Clippard I have ever used. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...ng-clippard-solenoid-burkert-replacement.html


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

over_stocked said:


> I'd rather have the quality of the burkert...


+1. Burkert two thumbs up!:angel:


----------

